
Exit the Haunted Forest - signa11
https://increment.com/software-architecture/exit-the-haunted-forest/
======
pronoiac
I love this metaphor for working with legacy systems, along with “load bearing
skeletons:”
[https://twitter.com/iamwithnail/status/1052300832371351553](https://twitter.com/iamwithnail/status/1052300832371351553)

